# family pic



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice collection, I really like the P-1, I would like to get one someday.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking real good there Pete. Love them P-1's.:drooling:


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Nice collection, I really like the P-1, I would like to get one someday.


thanks!!the P-1's are nice pistols.mine is a commerical P-38 and someday I would like to get a P-1.
pete

P-1's $195.00
http://www.simpsonltd.com/product_info.php?products_id=3055&osCsid=c223ff2620c33e6f07e967d2abb23950


----------

